# CuppaChoice Cafe.Academy.Retail and Rostery



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

*CuppaChoice International Pte Ltd formerly known as Hui Yee Coffee Manufacturer Pte Ltd.*

The *Cuppa Choice* experience is more than just a passion and a warm cuppa for all occasions. We strive to continue to inspire and enrich our customer's experience using time tested gourmet

coffee blends of different green beans, and combining the "Old World"

roasting techniques with "State of the Art" technology to deliver

special coffee recipes. This ensures our Cu

&#8230;

More...


----------

